# Underwater LED Lights



## LowCo (Jun 2, 2011)

I am considering trying a new underwater light setup. Right now I am using Osram - 54263 FCS bulbs (from Bulb Connection) mounted inside a test tube with a rubber stopper. This gives me 6000 lumens (150 watt @ 24 volt). I am gigging from a boat and use 2 at a time and needless to say they are power hungry suckers.

I am looking into LED lights and wondering what others have done. I found this Bridgelux 50w LED that is reasonable priced ($50):
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=976-1034-ND

Has anyone made a setup with a high output LED?


----------



## Reelescape1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm using ones from www.coastalnightlights.com

They're ok...not as bright as I would like, but ok.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

I just purchased 2 AquaStar LEDs, each produce 960 Lumens of light and only draw .96 amps. They are a bit more than your 50w, at $70 a piece. I will take some pictures of them in the water once I finish rigging my yak. 

Darren


----------

